# Hamm and Houten double up



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

We are not doing the single show in December this year, instead doin the December Double

The coach side of things including show entry to both shows and breakfast in hamm will be £155

The hotel must be booked asap by yourselves and starts at £57, this is the hotel we will be using

If you are definitely interested please let us know as soon as possible and book your room as the hotel fills up with sellers at the show

It Is Saturday the 11th that we are at the hotel

*Mercure Utrecht Nieuwegein*

*Buizerdlaan 10 3435 SB NIEUWEGEIN - NETHERLANDS*

*Hotel code* : 1164 - *Tel* : 0031306044844 - *Fax* : (+31)30/6038374 - *@* : 
the manager of the Mercure Utrecht Nieuwegein, would like to welcome you.
Located near the A2 highway, the Mercure Utrecht Nieuwegein is just 10 km from the lively shops and nightlife of Utrecht. This luxurious 4 star hotel boasts 81 modern rooms, an outstanding restaurant as well as a bar, sauna, fitness center and swimming pool. The hotel also features a conference center with 16 meeting rooms, business corner and WIFI. There are up to 800 parking spaces available, 650 of which are under cover.


----------



## treeboa34 (Sep 20, 2007)

Im goin Booked my Hotel yesterday!


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

only 10 seats left now for this one


----------



## Prewer (Sep 19, 2010)

Booked 2 seats :2thumb:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Prewer said:


> Booked 2 seats :2thumb:


 

dont forget you hotel room, only €57 for a twin room


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

Mine booked :no1:


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd love to go but am having trouble convincing anyone to come with me (lack of snakey people in my circle of friends sadly!) is anyone else going by themselves who I can join up with - I think I'll be too intimidated to go on my own. (yes I am just a big wuss!) I will bring jellybabies......


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Had one seat cancel today as they have just lost their job,


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Closing this week for this one, only 2 seats left now


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Last chance for the last 2 seats, closing this one tomorow


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Steve, when will all the 'paperwork' be ready to download from the site? Assume their are boarding passes etc etc?

And where is the Brum pick up and what time please?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

its all there ready to go now, and gona give you a call shortly.


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Cool


----------



## Prewer (Sep 19, 2010)

Well we're back from the show and what can i say....BRILLIANT.:no1:
Got to ashford on friday around 3pm (we got there early) and just waited in the truck stop. 
After an hour or so, whilst we (Lee and I) were playing pool, heard a man talkin on his mobile about snake deliveries and thought aha! theres someone! and low and behold it was adam from ac snakes, got chatting and he was really welcoming and chatty, which was nice because we had never gone on anything like this, after a couple of hours everyone else showed up and we loaded up and off we all went. 

Had a bit of a delay on the euro tunnel as previous train had broken down, the atmosphere stayed positive though with everyone chatting away. The journey was long and it was slightly painful and shattering, but honestly any way you travel to germany is going to be the same! Arrived in hamm and in we went and it was just awsome, like charlie in the chocolate factory :2thumb: all kinds of species  in hamm we picked up 4 P.metallicas!! 3 P.subfusca, 2 crested geckos, 1 female green bottle blue 1 female P. striata and some dubia roaches. Bloody amazing!

The animals were all loaded and kept warm by all the gadgets that came in the courier van, which was really good. 

Headed to the hotel in houten which was a much need rest for everyone. hotel was lovely and everyone seemed a bit more chipier in the morning. 

In houten we got in with the traders which was an added bonus and we got first dibbs, we got a H.minax and Avic, P. miranda, 2 tokoy geckos, 3 P.Tigrinawesselli's, Halbostriatum, plus loads of glass vivs for dead cheap prices, i.e 2 euros each!! 

The trip was well done and everyone was laughing and getting along, it was so awsome and i hope to be doing it again soon! (if they have us again) 

So a BIG thank you to Steve, Tony, Dave and everybody on the bus, (particuarly Jo, Hugh, and ian, who i thought were hilarious)

:notworthy:


----------



## treeboa34 (Sep 20, 2007)

It was fab i had a great time was nice to meet you all!


----------



## treeboa34 (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks to Dave, Steve and Tony!


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Fab weekend.. thank you Steve, Tony and Dave for taking good care of us :2thumb:


----------

